# Slovene: pesništvo



## 123xyz

Zdravo vsem,

Hotel bi vedeti, kakšna je razlika med besedama "pesništvo" in "poezija". Slovarji pravijo, da obe pomenita "poetry", tako da sem zmeden. Medtem upam, da "pesništvo" nima omejene rabe, ker mi isposojenke niso všeč in želim se izogibati besede "poezija", če je mogoče. 

Torej, ali lahko rečem:

1. Berem pensištvo v prostem času.
2. Ne maram ljubezenskega pesništva.
3. On je slaven po svojemu pesništvu. 

V primeru da moram uporabiti "poezija" v enem (ali več/vseh) stavku, prosim, razložite zakaj. 

Vnaprej se zahvaljujem


----------



## Panceltic

Pozdravljen,

besedi sta sopomenki, tako da lahko uporabljaš obe; vendar je "poezija" veliko običajnejši izraz. V navedenih primerih se mi zdi, da bi večina Slovencev izbralo "poezijo" ali pa "pesmi" - "V prostem času berem pesmi, Ne maram ljubezenskih pesmi, On je slaven po svojih pesmih."

V prvem primeru se mi zdi uporaba "pesništva" skoraj nemogoča - pesništvo je zbirni (kolektivni) samostalnik, tako da bi ta stavek namigoval, da bereš vse pesništvo naenkrat.

Še nekaj popravkov:

i*z*posojenke
izposojenke mi niso všeč in *se* želim izogibati
Zdi se mi, da si uporabil veznik "medtem" pod vplivom hrv. "međutim", vendar v slovenščini ta raba ne obstaja.

Lep pozdrav


----------



## 123xyz

Hvala za odgovor (in popravke)  Tudi sam sem domneval, da "pesništvo" ne ustreza prvomu stavku, ampak sem želel preveriti. Mimogrede, če beseda "medtem" ni točna v sobesedilu, kateri veznik bi priporočil ti pred "upam"? Brez veznika zveni hudo, ker ima nenaden premik med stavkoma.


----------



## Panceltic

Tudi brez kakršnega koli veznika mi zveni čisto v redu. "Slovarji pravijo, ..., tako da sem zmeden. Upam, da pesništvo nima omejene rabe ..." Veznik se mi ne zdi potreben. Če se ti ga vseeno zdi nujno uporabiti, bi predlagal "sicer" ali "sicer pa":

Upam *sicer*, da pesništvo...
*Sicer pa *upam, da pesništvo ...

Lp


----------



## 123xyz

> Upam *sicer*, da pesništvo...


 

Tisto sem iskal


----------



## Panceltic

*To**


----------



## 123xyz

"tisto" pomeni "that" in "to" pomeni "this" - zakaj je tukaj raba besede "tisto" narobe?


----------



## Panceltic

Ker govoriš o tem (najbližja stopnja oddaljenosti), ne o tistem (srednja stopnja oddaljenosti). Če se nanašaš na pravkar omenjeno stvar, je treba uporabiti "to".


----------

